# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  φοβαμαι για σκληρυνση η ανευρισμα

## teras

καλησπερα, ειμαι 28 και υγειης. νομιζω δλδ. προχτες θαμπωσε για κανα τεταρτο η οραση μου απτο ενα ματι. πηγα επειγοντα και μου λενε εγκεφαλικο ανευρισμα η σκληρυνση. η αξονικη ηταν καθαρη, τωρα μενει η μαγνητικη. οι εξετασεις αιματος καθαρες αλλα ακομα επιμενουν και για εγκεφαλικο και για ανευρισμα. με ηλεξε οφθαλμιατρος για οπτικο νευρο και ηταν οκ.
εχει κανεις εμπειρια με παρομοιο συμπτωμα? εκανα το λαθος και εψαξα στο ιντερνετ. φοβαμαι πολυ μην ειναι σκληρυνση. πριν 3χρονια παντως σιγουρα δεν ειχα καθως ειχα κανει μαγνητικη για αλλο λογο.

----------


## nick190813

εφοσον εκανες τις εξετασεις και βγκαν καθαρες τι φοβασαι?

και μην ψαχνεις στο ιντερνετ το εκανα και εγω παλια και ειχα 678 αρωστιες

----------


## teras

εγω ημουν ηρεμη. αλλα οι γιατροι τρελαθηκαν με το συμπτωμα και μουχουν αραδιασει μια λιστα με δυσκολες ασθενειες. η σκληρυνση μονο με μαγνητικη φαινεται. εγω δεν θεωρησα το συμπτωμα μου κ τοσο φοβερο αλλα τα 3 που μουπαν ειναι ασχημα

----------


## nick190813

> εγω ημουν ηρεμη. αλλα οι γιατροι τρελαθηκαν με το συμπτωμα και μουχουν αραδιασει μια λιστα με δυσκολες ασθενειες. η σκληρυνση μονο με μαγνητικη φαινεται. εγω δεν θεωρησα το συμπτωμα μου κ τοσο φοβερο αλλα τα 3 που μουπαν ειναι ασχημα


καλα συγνωμη αλλα τι σοι γιατροι ειναι αυτοι π λενε τετοια στον ασθενη? χωρις καν να τα εχουν δει απο εξετασεις?ειναι δυνατον?

παντως για την ιστορια και εγω εχω εναν συγγενη π ειχε παθει το ιδιο και δεν εβλεπε για λιγα λεπτα και οχι μια φορα αλλα 3-4.....δεν ειχε τπτ ομως ...εκανε και αυτος εξετασεις και τπτ....μην πανικοβαλεσαι...

περνεις καποια αγωγη?πινεις αλκοολ?καπνιζεις? εχεις μυωπια?

----------


## teras

> καλα συγνωμη αλλα τι σοι γιατροι ειναι αυτοι π λενε τετοια στον ασθενη? χωρις καν να τα εχουν δει απο εξετασεις?ειναι δυνατον?
> 
> παντως για την ιστορια και εγω εχω εναν συγγενη π ειχε παθει το ιδιο και δεν εβλεπε για λιγα λεπτα και οχι μια φορα αλλα 3-4.....δεν ειχε τπτ ομως ...εκανε και αυτος εξετασεις και τπτ....μην πανικοβαλεσαι...
> 
> περνεις καποια αγωγη?πινεις αλκοολ?καπνιζεις? εχεις μυωπια?


ειμαι αγγλια. ειναι λιγο αγγελοκρουσμενοι εδω :P δεν πινω ουτε καπνιζω. αν εξαιρεσεις αυτο που συνεβει, δεν εχω τπτ. τωρα μου δωσανε να περνω ασπιρινη μηπως ηταν ισχαιμικο επεισοδιο........

----------


## nick190813

> ειμαι αγγλια. ειναι λιγο αγγελοκρουσμενοι εδω :P δεν πινω ουτε καπνιζω. αν εξαιρεσεις αυτο που συνεβει, δεν εχω τπτ. τωρα μου δωσανε να περνω ασπιρινη μηπως ηταν ισχαιμικο επεισοδιο........


Μην αγχωνεσαι δεν ειναι τπτ......μαλλον ισχαιμικο επεισοδιο...
και μην διβαζεις απο το ιντερνετ

----------


## elis

Εμένα συνέχεια θαμπώνουν τα μάτια μου ακόμα δεν πέθανα φυσικά ούτε νοσοκομείο πάω γτ το έχω από μικρός

----------


## teras

> Μην αγχωνεσαι δεν ειναι τπτ......μαλλον ισχαιμικο επεισοδιο...
> και μην διβαζεις απο το ιντερνετ


οταν ομως παθεις ισχαιμικο στα 28, δεν σημαινει πως θα παθεις κανονικο εγκεφαλικο? φοβαμαι μην μεινω στον τοπο. βεβαια οι καροτιδες μου ηταν ανοιχτες οποτε αν ηταν ισχαιμικο θαταν καμια θρομβωση

----------


## nick190813

> οταν ομως παθεις ισχαιμικο στα 28, δεν σημαινει πως θα παθεις κανονικο εγκεφαλικο? φοβαμαι μην μεινω στον τοπο. βεβαια οι καροτιδες μου ηταν ανοιχτες οποτε αν ηταν ισχαιμικο θαταν καμια θρομβωση


η διατροφη σ τι περιεχει?γενικα τι τρως και ποσα κιλα εισαι?

----------


## teras

> η διατροφη σ τι περιεχει?γενικα τι τρως και ποσα κιλα εισαι?


αν ρωτας για χοληστερινη κτλ δεν εχω. τρωω υγιεινα, ειμαι της υγιεινης και της ασκησης. μου κανανε εξεταση καρδιας και λαιμου και οι αρτηριες ηταν 99,5% ανοιχτες. δλδ δεν παιζει αρτητιοσκληρωση..πως το λενε. αν ηταν εγκεφαλικο δλδ ηταν απο αιμα οχι απο πλακα αρτηριας

----------


## nick190813

εκανες ολες τις εξετασεις ματιου? στο λεω αυτο γτ μπορει να ειναι αρχη καταρακτη η γλαυκωματος...η καποια διαβητικη νοσο του ματιου

επισης καθεσαι ωρες μπροστα απο πισι?
εκεινη την ωρα π το επαθες ποναγες?

----------


## teras

> εκανες ολες τις εξετασεις ματιου? στο λεω αυτο γτ μπορει να ειναι αρχη καταρακτη η γλαυκωματος...η καποια διαβητικη νοσο του ματιου
> 
> επισης καθεσαι ωρες μπροστα απο πισι?
> εκεινη την ωρα π το επαθες ποναγες?


δεν πονεσα. εβλεπα pc για κανα 3ωρο...σε σκοτεινο δωματιο. ηταν 12 το βραδυ. και το καταλαβα οταν κοιταξα τον τοιχο και δεν τον εβλεπα καλα. μετα ξανακοιταξα το pc και ηταν καθαρο. και λεω οοοοοοπ...κατι δεν παει καλα :P παω σαλονι και εξω εβλεπα που ειχε φωτα, μεσα στο σπιτι μετα βιας εβλεπα. λιγο οχι καθολου. μονο το ενα ματι. δεν πονεσα καθολου. κανενα αλλο συμπτωμα.

----------


## nick190813

> δεν πονεσα. εβλεπα pc για κανα 3ωρο...σε σκοτεινο δωματιο. ηταν 12 το βραδυ. και το καταλαβα οταν κοιταξα τον τοιχο και δεν τον εβλεπα καλα. μετα ξανακοιταξα το pc και ηταν καθαρο. και λεω οοοοοοπ...κατι δεν παει καλα :P παω σαλονι και εξω εβλεπα που ειχε φωτα, μεσα στο σπιτι μετα βιας εβλεπα. λιγο οχι καθολου. μονο το ενα ματι. δεν πονεσα καθολου. κανενα αλλο συμπτωμα.


μαλιστα ...μαλλον απο το πισι θα ηταν....

επισης εξετασεις για διαβητη εχεις κανει?

----------


## teras

> εκανες ολες τις εξετασεις ματιου? στο λεω αυτο γτ μπορει να ειναι αρχη καταρακτη η γλαυκωματος...η καποια διαβητικη νοσο του ματιου
> 
> επισης καθεσαι ωρες μπροστα απο πισι?
> εκεινη την ωρα π το επαθες ποναγες?


μου κανανε τεστ οπτικου νευρου νομιζω. βαλανε κατι σταγονες που μεγαλωσαν οι κορες και κοιτουσαν πισω απτο ματι για να δουν αν εχει inflamation η κατι

----------


## teras

> μαλιστα ...μαλλον απο το πισι θα ηταν....
> 
> επισης εξετασεις για διαβητη εχεις κανει?


ναι δεν εχω. τους ρωτησα μηπως ηταν κουραση η κατι η ημικρανια ισως..αλλα το απεριψαν. με αφησαν με αυτες τις 3 εναλλακτικες λολ

----------


## Stavros

Φιλαράκι επειδή έχω περάσει νοητικά από παμπολλες ασθένειες νευρολογικές,είμαι δλδ αρρωστοφοβικός,θέλω να σου πω κάποια πράγματα.
Η ρημάδα η ΣΚΠ φαίνεται μόνο με MRI εγκεφάλου.Το σύμπτωμα αυτό που περιγράφεις με την όρασή σου,οι γιατροί φοβούνται μήπως είναι οπτική νευρίτιδα,που αποτελεί κλασικό αρχικό σύμπτωμα της ΣΚΠ.Εγκεφαλικό στα 28 σου είναι δύσκολο να έχεις αλλά και η ΣΚΠ χτυπάει ναι μεν στην ηλικία σου αλλά κυρίως γυναίκες.

**Ουπς τώρα το είδα πως έγραψες πως το οπτικό σου νεύρο είναι Οκ.Άρα δεν είναι οπτική νευρίτιδα που αποτελεί σύμπτωμα της ΣΚΠ.
Πότε έχεις προγραμματίσει την MRI?

----------


## teras

[QUOTE=STAVROS;653033]Φιλαράκι επειδή έχω περάσει νοητικά από παμπολλες ασθένειες νευρολογικές,είμαι δλδ αρρωστοφοβικός,θέλω να σου πω κάποια πράγματα.
Η ρημάδα η ΣΚΠ φαίνεται μόνο με MRI εγκεφάλου.Το σύμπτωμα αυτό που περιγράφεις με την όρασή σου,οι γιατροί φοβούνται μήπως είναι οπτική νευρίτιδα,που αποτελεί κλασικό αρχικό σύμπτωμα της ΣΚΠ.Εγκεφαλικό στα 28 σου είναι δύσκολο να έχεις αλλά και η ΣΚΠ χτυπάει ναι μεν στην ηλικία σου αλλά κυρίως γυναίκες.

----------


## Stavros

Καλά είσαι γυναίκα και μπήκες με Nickname Τeras???Χα χα!
Τελικά αλλάζω γνώμη,μάλλον είναι ψυχολογικό το θέμα σου!

----------


## teras

....................

----------


## teras

> Καλά είσαι γυναίκα και μπήκες με Nickname Τeras???Χα χα!
> Τελικά αλλάζω γνώμη,μάλλον είναι ψυχολογικό το θέμα σου!


 απτο τερεζα :P

----------


## Stavros

Τι να σου πω τώρα,αυτοί οι μαλάκες σε φόβισαν πολύ.Όταν οι ίδιοι οι γιατροί σε έχουν φοβίσει,ότι και να σου πούμε εμείς δεν θα είναι ικανό να σε ηρεμήσει.
Αλλά έχεις κάνεις 2 Αξονικές.1 Αξονική Τραχήλου και 1 Αξονική Εγκεφάλου όπου και οι 2 ήταν καθαρές.Αυτό είναι ιδιαιτέρως ενθαρρυντικό!

----------


## Mara.Z

teras, 
κανε ενα τσεκ απ σε ρευματολογο...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ειμαι γυναικα :p πεμπτη μου ειπαν. ειναι φουλ τα νοσοκομεια εδω.*(αστειο συστημα και κοροιδευουμε την ελλαδα...)* 
> μου δωσανε ζαναξ γιατι μεχει πιασει πανικος :( ο,τι μουχουν πει ως εναλλακτικη μου ακουγεται δυσβασταχτο


Εξωτερικό είσαι και το λες αυτό?

----------


## teras

[QUOTE=STAVROS;653038]Τι να σου πω τώρα,αυτοί οι μαλάκες σε φόβισαν πολύ.

----------


## teras

> teras, 
> κανε ενα τσεκ απ σε ρευματολογο...


για κατι συγκεκριμενο?

----------


## Mara.Z

> για κατι συγκεκριμενο?


πες του ό,τι λες εδω....
το Point ειναι μηπως εχεις καποια αυτοανοση ρευματολογικη παθηση... προκαλουν θολουρα στο ματι καποιες...για αυτο το λεω. Να σου γραψει να τσεκαρεις αιματολογικα τα αντισωματα...

----------


## teras

> πες του ό,τι λες εδω....
> το Point ειναι μηπως εχεις καποια αυτοανοση ρευματολογικη παθηση... προκαλουν θολουρα στο ματι καποιες...για αυτο το λεω. Να σου γραψει να τσεκαρεις αιματολογικα τα αντισωματα...


δεν εχω κατι να χασω, θα ρωτησω! ελληνα ομως οχι αλλους εδω....αν εννοεις παντως λυκο, δεν ειναι αυτο. για καποιο λογο το ψαξανε αυτο.

----------


## Stavros

To ανεύρυσμα Ναι,θα είχε φανεί από την Αξονική.Για την ΣΚΠ ας περιμένουμε και την MRI.Αλλά από την στιγμή που δεν έχεις οπτική νευρίτιδα,το θεωρώ δύσκολο η προσωρινή σου θόλωση να είναι αποτέλεσμα ΣΚΠ.

----------


## Stavros

Το Teras βγήκε από το Tereza?Χα χα
Ποιο λογικό θα μου έκανε να το έκανες Teza!!!

----------


## teras

> To ανεύρυσμα Ναι,θα είχε φανεί από την Αξονική.Για την ΣΚΠ ας περιμένουμε και την MRI.Αλλά από την στιγμή που δεν έχεις οπτική νευρίτιδα,το θεωρώ δύσκολο η προσωρινή σου θόλωση να είναι αποτέλεσμα ΣΚΠ.


αρα μενει το εγκεφαλικο/θρομβωση :S

----------


## teras

> Το Teras βγήκε από το Tereza?Χα χα
> Ποιο λογικό θα μου έκανε να το έκανες Teza!!!


ε λογω θεματος που ανοιξα θα ηταν αναρμοστο :P

----------


## Stavros

Καλά άμα είναι και κανά μικροέμφρακτο,μη φοβάσαι.Δεν έγινε και κάτι.Ήρθε,πέρασε και έφυγε.
Αλλά είμαι αισιόδοξος πως θα είναι κάτι όχι σοβαρό.

----------


## teras

[QUOTE=STAVROS;653052]Καλά άμα είναι και κανά μικροέμφρακτο,μη φοβάσαι.Δεν έγινε και κάτι.Ήρθε,πέρασε και έφυγε.
Αλλά είμαι αισιόδοξος πως θα είναι κάτι όχι σοβαρό.

----------


## Stavros

To Ισχαιμικό φαίνεται καλύτερα με την MRI.Το Αιμορραγικό φαίνεται καλύτερα με την Αξονική.
Αλλά και το Ισχαιμικό μπορεί να φανεί με την Αξονική.

Οι γιατροί είθισται να κάνουν πρώτα Αξονική για τον αποκλεισμό Αιμορραγικού εγκεφαλικού καθώς το συγκεκριμένο εγκεφαλικό θεωρείται ιδιαιτέρως απειλητικό για την ζωή.

----------


## teras

[QUOTE=STAVROS;653056]To Ισχαιμικό φαίνεται καλύτερα με την MRI.Το Αιμορραφικό φαίνεται καλύτερα με την Αξονική.
Αλλά και το Ισχαιμικό μπορεί να φανεί με την Αξονική.

----------


## Stavros

> οταν μου μιλησαν για ισχαιμικο μουπαν πως αν δεν κανει ζημια στον εγκεφαλο μπορει να μη φανει ποτε(??).


Σωστά στα είπαν.Στο Ισχαιμικό όπου η συμπτωματολογία διαρκεί <1 ώρας,η περιοχή επαναιματώνεται και δεν αφήνει υπολειμματική απεικονιστική βλάβη σε ποσοστό 80%.
Στην περίπτωση την δική σου όπου η συμπτωματολογία κράτησε περίπου 15 λεπτά οι πιθανότητες είναι συντριπτικά υπέρ σου όχι μόνο να μην έχεις κάτι το σοβαρό αλλά να μην έχει μείνει και βλαβίτσα στην MRI.

----------


## teras

Στο Ισχαιμικό όπου η συμπτωματολογία διαρκεί <1 ώρας,η περιοχή επαναιματώνεται και δεν αφήνει υπολειμματική απεικονιστική βλάβη σε ποσοστό 80%.

----------


## nick190813

λΟΙΠΟΝ δεν εχεις τπτ ..μην ανησυχεις...

αλλα και εσυ ρε κοπελια τι ψευδωνυμο ειναι αυτο?:p

----------


## teras

> λΟΙΠΟΝ δεν εχεις τπτ ..μην ανησυχεις...
> 
> αλλα και εσυ ρε κοπελια τι ψευδωνυμο ειναι αυτο?:p


μα τι παθατε ολοι σας με το nickname μου :P

----------


## nick190813

> μα τι παθατε ολοι σας με το nickname μου :P 
> εντωμεταξυ παιδια, μουπαν να μην συγχηζομαι κτλ, τοπα στη συγκατοικο μου και μου κανει επιθεσεις συνεχεια. σαν να θελει να σκασει το ανευρισμα μου. πως μπορεις να γινεις σταρχιδιστης? ειδε μια τριχα στη κουζινα και αρχισε να ουρλιαζει οτι ειμαι βρωμικη, τρελη κτλ. ζω μια σουρεαλ κατασταση


εμφανισιακα πως εισαι?:p πλακα κανω...

καλα βρε και εσυ π το ξερεις οτι εχεις ανευρισμα?

----------


## teras

> εμφανισιακα πως εισαι?:p πλακα κανω...
> 
> καλα βρε και εσυ π το ξερεις οτι εχεις ανευρισμα?


δεν ξερω. οι γιατροι το λενε. ειπαμε..μουπαν ανευρισμα, εγκεφαλικο η σκληρυνση

----------


## nick190813

> δεν ξερω. οι γιατροι το λενε. ειπαμε..μουπαν ανευρισμα, εγκεφαλικο η σκληρυνση


MOYPA ,SOYPA ,TOYPE:p 
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΧΑΛΑΡΑ δεν εχεις τπτ...τα παμε ..........

θα σ αφιερωνα και τραγουδακι αλλα κατι εγινε δεν μπαινει...

----------


## teras

> MOYPA ,SOYPA ,TOYPE:p 
> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΧΑΛΑΡΑ δεν εχεις τπτ...τα παμε ..........
> 
> θα σ αφιερωνα και τραγουδακι αλλα κατι εγινε δεν μπαινει...


ποιο? μηπως το ασπιρινη της σαμιου? χαχα

----------


## nick190813

Giannis Parios - Ikariotiko

ελα αφιερωμενο:p

----------


## teras

> Giannis Parios - Ikariotiko
> 
> ελα αφιερωμενο:p


δεν ειναι κακο!

----------


## nick190813

> δεν ειναι κακο!


να ξερεις εγω παντα τα καλυτερα δινω στις γυναικες;)

----------


## teras

> να ξερεις εγω παντα τα καλυτερα δινω στις γυναικες;)


κανα κεικ σοκολατας στειλε καλυτερα

----------


## nick190813

> κανα κεικ σοκολατας στειλε καλυτερα


τι εγινε υπογλικεμιες?:p

----------


## teras

> τι εγινε υπογλικεμιες?:p


με κανε εξω φρενων το ζωο η συγκατοικος. ρε η ολα μαζι συμβαινουν η τπτ. ειναι δυνατον?

----------


## nick190813

> με κανε εξω φρενων το ζωο η συγκατοικος. ρε η ολα μαζι συμβαινουν η τπτ. ειναι δυνατον?


ελα τωρα αφου βλεπω γουσταρεις αχαχ:p εισαι για extreme καταστασεις

εμ κατι θα τις εκανες και εσυ

----------


## teras

[QUOTE=nick190813;653084]ελα τωρα αφου βλεπω γουσταρεις αχαχ:p εισαι για extreme καταστασεις

----------


## nick190813

> βασικα οχι. δεν συμπαθιομαστε. και επειδη δεν μπορεσα να καθαρισω γιατι αγχωθηκα για τις διαγνωσεις αρχισε να ουρλιαζει ,να με βριζει κτλ. αυτα παθαινεις αν συγκατοικεις με κακομαθημενα που δεν ξερουν τι παει να πει 'δεν κανει να συγχιστω'


μαλιστα ,να μεινεις μονη σ δεν εχεις την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα?
ελληνιδα η ξενη ειναι?

----------


## teras

> μαλιστα ,να μεινεις μονη σ δεν εχεις την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα?
> ελληνιδα η ξενη ειναι?


να παω μονη ναι, αλλα τωρα στη μεση των εξετασεων? αν δειξουν κατι σκεφτομαι να φυγω ελλαδα

----------


## teras

στη μαγνητικη λεγανε αν χρειαστει θα βαζανε σκιαγραφικο και δεν βαλανε τελικα. δεν ξερω αν αυτο σημαινει οτι ειδαν καθαρα τι εχω η οτι δεν εχω τπτ :P

----------


## nick190813

> στη μαγνητικη λεγανε αν χρειαστει θα βαζανε σκιαγραφικο και δεν βαλανε τελικα. δεν ξερω αν αυτο σημαινει οτι ειδαν καθαρα τι εχω η οτι δεν εχω τπτ :P


βγηκε καθαρη η μαγνητικη?αποτελεσματα ποτε?

----------


## teras

> βγηκε καθαρη η μαγνητικη?αποτελεσματα ποτε?


σε καποιες μερες. θα τη δουν ραδιολογος, νευρολογος, οφθαλμιατρος...περνει καποιες μερες αυτο, εκτος αν πεθαινω.

----------


## nick190813

> σε καποιες μερες. θα τη δουν ραδιολογος, νευρολογος, οφθαλμιατρος...περνει καποιες μερες αυτο, εκτος αν πεθαινω.


ελα βρε και να πεθανεις θα ερθω εγω να βρω την σωρο σου:p:p πλακιτσα...

ολα good:cool: θετικα ειπαμε ..και δεν εχεις τπτ απανθρωπο τερας

----------


## teras

> ελα βρε και να πεθανεις θα ερθω εγω να βρω την σωρο σου:p:p πλακιτσα...
> 
> ολα good:cool: θετικα ειπαμε ..και δεν εχεις τπτ απανθρωπο τερας


αν ειναι σκληρυνση θαναι απανθρωπο :( η κανας ογκος που δεν φανηκε στην αξονικη ξερω γω

----------


## nick190813

> αν ειναι σκληρυνση θαναι απανθρωπο :(


να σ πω δεν εχεις τπτ.....
απο το πισι ητανε...

νταξει καταλαβαινω τον φοβο σου....αλλα σιγουρα δεν εχεις τπτ..ρωτησα δικο μου γιατρο.......και μ ειπε οτι η σκληρυνση πριν τα ματια εχει πολλα αλλα συμπτωματα τα οποια ειναι κραυγαλεα...και μ ειπε απο ωρες στο πισι ειναι..μην αγχωνεσαι

----------


## teras

> να σ πω δεν εχεις τπτ.....
> απο το πισι ητανε...
> 
> νταξει καταλαβαινω τον φοβο σου....αλλα σιγουρα δεν εχεις τπτ..ρωτησα δικο μου γιατρο.......και μ ειπε οτι η σκληρυνση πριν τα ματια εχει πολλα αλλα συμπτωματα τα οποια ειναι κραυγαλεα...και μ ειπε απο ωρες στο πισι ειναι..μην αγχωνεσαι


αν εχει δικιο ο γιατρος σου και αν οντως ρωτησες γιατρο για μενα, θα σου στειλω ενα μπουκαλι σαμπανια. εκτος αν δεν κανει να πιεις, θα σου στειλω σαραγλακια :P

----------


## nick190813

> αν εχει δικιο ο γιατρος σου και αν οντως ρωτησες γιατρο για μενα, θα σου στειλω ενα μπουκαλι σαμπανια. εκτος αν δεν κανει να πιεις, θα σου στειλω σαραγλακια :P


γτ να μην κανει?κανει πως δεν κανει...καθε μερα πινω νεροφιδης ειμαι χχαχαχα :p και σ λιγο μπουκαλακι μ περιμενει..εχουμε τεταρτατικο θεμα


να σου πω εγω τα κραταω κατι τετοια....θελω tin crystal brut 2002 .....:cool:

----------


## teras

> γτ να μην κανει?κανει πως δεν κανει...καθε μερα πινω νεροφιδης ειμαι χχαχαχα :p και σ λιγο μπουκαλακι μ περιμενει..εχουμε τεταρτατικο θεμα
> 
> 
> να σου πω εγω τα κραταω κατι τετοια....θελω tin crystal brut 2002 .....:cool:


λιγο τσιμπημενη τη βρισκω! σαραγλακια θα στειλω!

----------


## nick190813

> λιγο τσιμπημενη τη βρισκω! σαραγλακια θα στειλω!


κοπελα μ τι πιστευες οτι ειμαι φτηνιαρης?χααχαχαχ:p:p

θελω να λουστω με αυτην παρεα με γκομενακια πλιζζζζζζ χαχχχαχ

μωρε στο τελος ουτε τα σαραγλακια δεν βλεπω να παιρνω:p

----------


## teras

> κοπελα μ τι πιστευες οτι ειμαι φτηνιαρης?χααχαχαχ:p:p
> 
> θελω να λουστω με αυτην παρεα με γκομενακια πλιζζζζζζ χαχχχαχ
> 
> μωρε στο τελος ουτε τα σαραγλακια δεν βλεπω να παιρνω:p


ειμαι σε πολυ δυσκολη φαση. αυτα που λεω τα εννοω. δεν εχω ξανανιωσει τοσο χαμενη και με τοσο πανικο ολες αυτες τις μερες. εχω πεσει στο τρυπακι που πιστευω οτι θαναι ο,τι χειροτερο. και ηρθα εδω αγγλια πριν λιγες εβδομαδες, οποτε και η μοναξια μεχει ξεκανει λιγο.

----------


## nick190813

> ειμαι σε πολυ δυσκολη φαση. αυτα που λεω τα εννοω. δεν εχω ξανανιωσει τοσο χαμενη και με τοσο πανικο ολες αυτες τις μερες. εχω πεσει στο τρυπακι που πιστευω οτι θαναι ο,τι χειροτερο. και ηρθα εδω αγγλια πριν λιγες εβδομαδες, οποτε και η μοναξια μεχει ξεκανει λιγο.


να μην σκεφτεσαι οτι χειροτερο σ ειπα ρωτησα και γιατρο......
την αγγλια την ηθελες? ζητημα διαβιωσης ηταν και πηγες?

ααα πες ετσι μολις τωρα αλλαξες περιβαλλον? το ειπες αυτο στους γιατρους?πιεστικες?

----------


## teras

> να μην σκεφτεσαι οτι χειροτερο σ ειπα ρωτησα και γιατρο......
> την αγγλια την ηθελες? ζητημα διαβιωσης ηταν και πηγες?
> 
> ααα πες ετσι μολις τωρα αλλαξες περιβαλλον? το ειπες αυτο στους γιατρους?πιεστικες?


ναι. θεμα διαβιωσης. αφου δεν εχει δουλειες ελλαδα τι ρωτας :P
ναι πιεστηκα πολυ. εκλαιγα καθε μερα κυριολεκτικα και ημουν τερμα στενοχωρημενη. 
ναι τους τοπα..αλλα μουπαν πως δεν εχει σχεση με στρεςς κτλ .. οτι σιγουρα ειναι κατι. γιαυτο κ αγχωνομαι, αν εχουν δικιο ειναι κατι απαυτα που ειπαν.

----------


## nick190813

> ναι. θεμα διαβιωσης. αφου δεν εχει δουλειες ελλαδα τι ρωτας :P
> ναι πιεστηκα πολυ. εκλαιγα καθε μερα κυριολεκτικα και ημουν τερμα στενοχωρημενη. 
> ναι τους τοπα..αλλα μουπαν πως δεν εχει σχεση με στρεςς κτλ .. οτι σιγουρα ειναι κατι. γιαυτο κ αγχωνομαι, αν εχουν δικιο ειναι κατι απαυτα που ειπαν.


δλδ το χασαμε το κορμι πατριωτη?:p Μας εφυγε για τα ξενα?
λοιπον ακουσε με την οφθαλμικη ημικρανια την ξερεις>?

----------


## teras

> δλδ το χασαμε το κορμι πατριωτη?:p Μας εφυγε για τα ξενα?
> λοιπον ακουσε με την οφθαλμικη ημικρανια την ξερεις>?


δεν θαχα και πονοκεφαλο?

----------


## nick190813

> δεν θαχα και πονοκεφαλο?


πες μ ξανα τα συμπτωματα να παρω τον φιλο μ να ρωτησω......

με 3 πισι μπορει να ειχες και να μην τον καταλαβες....ακομα και μ πολυ ελαφρυ πονοκεφαλο δημιουργειται

----------


## teras

> πες μ ξανα τα συμπτωματα να παρω τον φιλο μ να ρωτησω......
> 
> με 3 πισι μπορει να ειχες και να μην τον καταλαβες....ακομα και μ πολυ ελαφρυ πονοκεφαλο δημιουργειται


12 το βραδυ σχεδον, εβλεπα video κ γυρισα κοιταξα το παραθυρο κ ηταν θολο. κοιταω το πισι κ ηταν οκ. ξανακοιταω παραθυρο ηταν θολο...παω κουζινα..κ εβλεπα θολα.εβλεπα πχ τα φωτα στο φουρνο αλλα ο φουρνος ηταν πολυ θολος. εξω τα φωτα τα εβλεπα. κανα τεταρτο. απτο ενα ματι. σαν ναχα σκοθπιδι μεσα αλλα δεν ειχα. πιεση 11/7. αιματολογικες πηξεως νορμαλ, κ ct scan νορμαλ.

----------


## nick190813

> 12 το βραδυ σχεδον, εβλεπα video κ γυρισα κοιταξα το παραθυρο κ ηταν θολο. κοιταω το πισι κ ηταν οκ. ξανακοιταω παραθυρο ηταν θολο...παω κουζινα..κ εβλεπα θολα.εβλεπα πχ τα φωτα στο φουρνο αλλα ο φουρνος ηταν πολυ θολος. εξω τα φωτα τα εβλεπα. κανα τεταρτο. απτο ενα ματι. σαν ναχα σκοθπιδι μεσα αλλα δεν ειχα. πιεση 11/7. αιματολογικες πηξεως νορμαλ, κ ct scan νορμαλ.


στους γιατρους στην αγγλια ειπες οτι ηταν θολα? η τους ειπες οτι δεν εβλεπες τπτ....

----------


## teras

> στους γιατρους στην αγγλια ειπες οτι ηταν θολα? η τους ειπες οτι δεν εβλεπες τπτ....


ναι καλε, τους ειπα ηταν θολα.με ρωτησαν

----------


## nick190813

> ναι καλε, τους ειπα ηταν θολα.με ρωτησαν


αποκοληση αμφλιβηστροειδους, οφθαλμικη ημικρανια,εκφυλιση ωχρας κηλυδας,διαβητική αμφιβληστροειδοπάθεια,απο στεγνοτητα μπορει να θολωσει να μην κανει δλδ σταγονες το ματι,απο αλεργια,η υπογλικαιμια επισης προκαλει θολη οραση,Ραγοειδίτιδα και ιρίτιδα,οπτική νευρίτιδα


λοιπον οπως σ ξαναπα ολα αυτα προκαλουδ παρωδικη θολη οραση.....

μου ειπε οτι το πιθανοτερο ειναι να ειχες οφθαλμικη ημικρανια.................ειναι 99% σιγουρος και απλα δεν καταλαβες τον πονοκεφαλο...πολυ συχνο
πηρε και εναν φιλο του οφθαλμιατρο....

αχχχ τι με βαζεις να κανω θα με παρουν στο ψιλο:p

----------


## teras

μου ειδαν το ματι σε μικροσκοπιο?..μου βαλανε κ κατι σταγονες...ειδαν απο πισω κτλ κ ηταν οκ το ματι

----------


## nick190813

> μου ειδαν το ματι σε μικροσκοπιο?..μου βαλανε κ κατι σταγονες...ειδαν απο πισω κτλ κ ηταν οκ το ματι


λοιπον η οφθαλμικη ημικρανια δεν φενεται ετσι και αλλιως και πολλα απο αυτα θελουν πολλες εξετασεις π σιγουρα δεν τις εκανες........
απλα οι γιατροι ειναι ηλιθιοι εκει π επεσες...μηπως κανανε το αγροτικο τους?

ναι τις σταγονες στις βαλανε για να ανοιξει η κορη και να δουνε πισω για εκφυλιση ωχρας κηλιδας

----------


## teras

> λοιπον η οφθαλμικη ημικρανια δεν φενεται ετσι και αλλιως και πολλα απο αυτα θελουν πολλες εξετασεις π σιγουρα δεν τις εκανες........
> απλα οι γιατροι ειναι ηλιθιοι εκει π επεσες...μηπως κανανε το αγροτικο τους?
> 
> ναι τις σταγονες στις βαλανε για να ανοιξει η κορη και να δουνε πισω για εκφυλιση ωχρας κηλιδας


ειναι ηλιθιοι. μουπαν πως το οπτικο νευρο φαινεται καλο, ειδαν οτι τα αγγεια χτυπανε κανονικα με την καρδια, οτι δεν φαινεται καποια φλεγμονη... δεν ξερω φυσικα αν καποια παθηση ματιου θελει ειδικες εξετασεις ε. 
επειδη λοιπον αυτες οι εξετασεις ματιου ηταν καλες..μου λενε δεν ειναι το ματι, ειναι ο εγκεφαλος...-.-. η οπτικη νευριτιδα δεν θα φαινοταν στην εξεταση οπτικου νευρου που κανουν οι οφθαλμιατροι?

----------


## nick190813

> ειναι ηλιθιοι. μουπαν πως το οπτικο νευρο φαινεται καλο, ειδαν οτι τα αγγεια χτυπανε κανονικα με την καρδια, οτι δεν φαινεται καποια φλεγμονη... δεν ξερω φυσικα αν καποια παθηση ματιου θελει ειδικες εξετασεις ε. 
> επειδη λοιπον αυτες οι εξετασεις ματιου ηταν καλες..μου λενε δεν ειναι το ματι, ειναι ο εγκεφαλος...-.-. η οπτικη νευριτιδα δεν θα φαινοταν στην εξεταση οπτικου νευρου που κανουν οι οφθαλμιατροι?


δεν ξερω πως φενεται η πτικη νευριτιδα ,θελει πολλες εξετασεις παντως για σιγουρευτει καποιος εαν εχει...


λοιπον μην αγχωνεσαι σου ειπα τι ειναι σιγουρα....
και μην μπαινεις γκοογκλ και ψαχνεις....

----------


## teras

> δεν ξερω πως φενεται η πτικη νευριτιδα ,θελει πολλες εξετασεις παντως για σιγουρευτει καποιος εαν εχει...
> 
> 
> λοιπον μην αγχωνεσαι σου ειπα τι ειναι σιγουρα....
> και μην μπαινεις γκοογκλ και ψαχνεις....


καταρχας, σε ευχαριστω που μπηκες στον κοπο να ρωτησεις και αν απαντησεις στα ποστ μου.

εψαξα τη πρωτη μερα αλλα δεν το ξανακανω το λαθος!!! το γκοογκλ παντα σου βγαζει οτι πεθαινεις. 
απλα δυσκολευομαι πολυ. δεν ξερω τι εχω παθει, εχω φαει φρικη μαλλον. και φοβαμαι.

----------


## nick190813

> καταρχας, σε ευχαριστω που μπηκες στον κοπο να ρωτησεις και αν απαντησεις στα ποστ μου.
> 
> εψαξα τη πρωτη μερα αλλα δεν το ξανακανω το λαθος!!! το γκοογκλ παντα σου βγαζει οτι πεθαινεις. 
> απλα δυσκολευομαι πολυ. δεν ξερω τι εχω παθει, εχω φαει φρικη μαλλον. και φοβαμαι.


το εκανα για την σαμπανια μην ξεχναμε:rolleyes::p

ναι και εγω παλια ειχα παθει αρρωστοφοβια και ειχα 15 θανατηφορες αρρωστιες απο το γκοογκλ π εψαχνα συμπτωματα:p

ε λογικο να εχεις φαει φρικη..ηρεμησε χλααρωσε ολα καλα θα πανε

----------


## teras

> το εκανα για την σαμπανια μην ξεχναμε:rolleyes::p
> 
> ναι και εγω παλια ειχα παθει αρρωστοφοβια και ειχα 15 θανατηφορες αρρωστιες απο το γκοογκλ π εψαχνα συμπτωματα:p
> 
> ε λογικο να εχεις φαει φρικη..ηρεμησε χλααρωσε ολα καλα θα πανε


και αν ολα ειναι καλα θα παω κανα διημερο σε κανα σπα να ηρεμησω. και να σου στειλω τη σαμπανια :P ευτυχως μου δωσανε ζαναξ γιατι με ειδαν πως δεν τα διαχειριζομαι καλα αυτα λολ.

----------


## nick190813

> και αν ολα ειναι καλα θα παω κανα διημερο σε κανα σπα να ηρεμησω. και να σου στειλω τη σαμπανια :P ευτυχως μου δωσανε ζαναξ γιατι με ειδαν πως δεν τα διαχειριζομαι καλα αυτα λολ.


σαν πρωην κατα φαντασιας ασθενης και εγω εχω να σ πω
οτι αυτο τουλαχιστον θα σ διδαξει να εκτιμας τα πραγματα που πρεπει στην ζωη

πιες τα ξανακια σ και ηρεμησε:p

----------


## teras

> σαν πρωην κατα φαντασιας ασθενης και εγω εχω να σ πω
> οτι αυτο τουλαχιστον θα σ διδαξει να εκτιμας τα πραγματα που πρεπει στην ζωη
> 
> πιες τα ξανακια σ και ηρεμησε:p


μακαρι να μην ειναι τπτ, σοβαρο εστω, και δεν πειραζει το αγχος. και ας πανε στην ευχη κ τα ξαναξ :P

----------


## nick190813

> μακαρι να μην ειναι τπτ, σοβαρο εστω, και δεν πειραζει το αγχος. και ας πανε στην ευχη κ τα ξαναξ :P


μερικα ζ;αναξακια δεν ειναι τπτ

αν και εγω αυτο π θα σ προτεινα ειναι να βρεις δουλεια στην ελλαδα και να επιστρεψεις:p πωπω εγω και μονο που το σκεφτομαι θα μ ειχε πιασει καταθλιψη αμα δεν μπορουσα να μεινω στην ελλαδαρα

καληνυχτα τερας αντε και φτναουν και οι μερες π θα παρεις και τα τλκ αποτελεσματα

----------


## elisabet

Καλή μου διαβάζω το θέμα σου κι έχω φρίξει! Τι βλάκες γιατροί!!! Ακόμα κι αν υποψιάζονται κάτι σοβαρό πάνε και τρομοκρατούν τον ασθενή χωρίς να ξέρουν στα σίγουρα;!!
Θα σου πω μια παρόμοια δική μου εμπειρία μήπως και ηρεμήσεις λίγο. Είχα πάθει ακριβώς το ίδιο με σένα, ήμουν στο πισι με σβησμένα φώτα για κάποιες ώρες και ξαφνικά θολώνει το ένα μάτι μου σαν κάτι να είχε μπει μέσα χωρίς να υπάρχει τίποτα και με εμποδίζει να δω καθαρά. Δεν δίνω σημασία (γενικά δεν δίνω σημασία σε τέτοια εκτός κι αν επιμείνουν πολύ) πέφτω για ύπνο και το ξεχνάω. Εκείνο το διάστημα, λόγω δουλειάς περνούσα αρκετές ώρες στον υπολογιστή κυρίως νύχτα και με σβηστά φώτα. Επίσης ήταν μια περίοδος με στρες και ελάχιστο ύπνο. Τις επόμενες μέρες εμφανίστηκε ξανά το ίδιο. Να μην τα πολυλογώ επειδή έγινε πολύ ενοχλητικό κάποια στιγμή πήγα σε οφθαλμίατρο, μου είπε οτι ήταν από τον υπολογιστή και τον λάθος φωτισμό και μου έδωσε απλά κάτι σταγόνες που ούτε καν θυμάμαι αν χρησιμοποίησα τελικά γιατί όταν τέλειωσε αυτή η περίοδος και κοιμήθηκα και ξεκουράστηκα σαν άνθρωπος, η θολούρα εξαφανίστηκε. Σκέψου ότι σε μένα είχε γίνει σχεδόν μόνιμη η θολούρα ειδικά με το που νύχτωνε δεν μπορούσα καθόλου να δω με τα φώτα κτλ ή να οδηγήσω και στο τέλος, αφού το είχα αφήσει για αρκετό διάστημα είχε βγει και κάτι μέσα στο μάτι μου που ο οφθαλμίατρος μου είπε οτι λέγεται πτερύγιο. Εκείνος επέμενε οτι φταίει ο υπολογιστής, εγώ θεωρώ οτι έφταιγε η έλλειψη ύπνου κυρίως. Από τότε πάντως δεν το ξαναεπαθα ποτέ, έφυγε μόνο του.
Νομίζω οτι και σε σένα δεν θα είναι κάτι σοβαρό και τζάμπα σε τρέλαναν οι γιατροί. Προφανώς είσαι σε μια αγχωτική περίοδο της ζωής σου, έκλαιγες πολύ λες, πιθανόν να μην κοιμόσουν και καλά... τίποτα δεν θα είναι :)
Καλά αποτελέσματα σου εύχομαι και ψυχραιμία....

----------


## teras

> Καλή μου διαβάζω το θέμα σου κι έχω φρίξει! Τι βλάκες γιατροί!!! Ακόμα κι αν υποψιάζονται κάτι σοβαρό πάνε και τρομοκρατούν τον ασθενή χωρίς να ξέρουν στα σίγουρα;!!
> Θα σου πω μια παρόμοια δική μου εμπειρία μήπως και ηρεμήσεις λίγο. Είχα πάθει ακριβώς το ίδιο με σένα, ήμουν στο πισι με σβησμένα φώτα για κάποιες ώρες και ξαφνικά θολώνει το ένα μάτι μου σαν κάτι να είχε μπει μέσα χωρίς να υπάρχει τίποτα και με εμποδίζει να δω καθαρά. Δεν δίνω σημασία (γενικά δεν δίνω σημασία σε τέτοια εκτός κι αν επιμείνουν πολύ) πέφτω για ύπνο και το ξεχνάω. Εκείνο το διάστημα, λόγω δουλειάς περνούσα αρκετές ώρες στον υπολογιστή κυρίως νύχτα και με σβηστά φώτα. Επίσης ήταν μια περίοδος με στρες και ελάχιστο ύπνο. Τις επόμενες μέρες εμφανίστηκε ξανά το ίδιο. Να μην τα πολυλογώ επειδή έγινε πολύ ενοχλητικό κάποια στιγμή πήγα σε οφθαλμίατρο, μου είπε οτι ήταν από τον υπολογιστή και τον λάθος φωτισμό και μου έδωσε απλά κάτι σταγόνες που ούτε καν θυμάμαι αν χρησιμοποίησα τελικά γιατί όταν τέλειωσε αυτή η περίοδος και κοιμήθηκα και ξεκουράστηκα σαν άνθρωπος, η θολούρα εξαφανίστηκε. Σκέψου ότι σε μένα είχε γίνει σχεδόν μόνιμη η θολούρα ειδικά με το που νύχτωνε δεν μπορούσα καθόλου να δω με τα φώτα κτλ ή να οδηγήσω και στο τέλος, αφού το είχα αφήσει για αρκετό διάστημα είχε βγει και κάτι μέσα στο μάτι μου που ο οφθαλμίατρος μου είπε οτι λέγεται πτερύγιο. Εκείνος επέμενε οτι φταίει ο υπολογιστής, εγώ θεωρώ οτι έφταιγε η έλλειψη ύπνου κυρίως. Από τότε πάντως δεν το ξαναεπαθα ποτέ, έφυγε μόνο του.
> Νομίζω οτι και σε σένα δεν θα είναι κάτι σοβαρό και τζάμπα σε τρέλαναν οι γιατροί. Προφανώς είσαι σε μια αγχωτική περίοδο της ζωής σου, έκλαιγες πολύ λες, πιθανόν να μην κοιμόσουν και καλά... τίποτα δεν θα είναι :)
> Καλά αποτελέσματα σου εύχομαι και ψυχραιμία....


καλημερα! ναι ειναι λιγο σκληροι οι γιατροι εδω. ειμαι και εγω τερμα πεσιμιστρια. αργουν και τα αποτελεσματα. στο τελος θα παθω τπτ απτο αγχος της αναμονης!

----------


## teras

μου λενε δεν βλεπουν τπτ στις μαγνητικες. ωστοσο πρεπει να δω νευρολογο οφθαλμιατρο αιματολογο...καλα λεω δεν παιζει ναταν κουραση?οχι λενε.κατι ειναι αλλα δεν ειναι απτον εγκεφαλο η το ματι. επιμενουν πως ισως ναναι ανευρισμα το οποιο δεν φαινεται. επισης μλενε πως ισως εχω σκληρυνση αλλου κ οχι στον εγκεφαλο.......

----------


## Stavros

> μου λενε δεν βλεπουν τπτ στις μαγνητικες. ωστοσο πρεπει να δω νευρολογο οφθαλμιατρο αιματολογο...καλα λεω δεν παιζει ναταν κουραση?οχι λενε.κατι ειναι αλλα δεν ειναι απτον εγκεφαλο η το ματι. επιμενουν πως ισως ναναι ανευρισμα το οποιο δεν φαινεται. επισης μλενε πως ισως εχω σκληρυνση αλλου κ οχι στον εγκεφαλο.......


Έλα την γλίτωσες!Ας ξεκινήσουν οι Χοροί!

----------


## Jackie

Mε το ζόρι, ντε και καλά, να 'χεις κάτι οπωσδήποτε σοβαρό!
Βλέπεις παραπάνω την περίπτωση της Ελισάβετ! Ιδια με τη δική σου, με ακόμα πιο έντονα συμπτώματα, η οποία ουσιαστικά δεν είχε τίποτα!
Δεν βλέπουν να επιβεβαιώνονται και ψάχνουν ..άντε μη πω! 
Το καλύτερο; Σε προϊδεάζουν πως σίγουρα έχεις κάτι σοβαρό, χωρίς να είναι τεκμηριωμένο και η ζημιά που θα σου κάνει το στρες από την επιπολαιότητα τους, τούς αφήνει παντελώς αδιάφορους.
Τι να πω...

----------


## nick190813

ti s ελεγα π δεν ηταν τιποτα?

περιμενω την σαμπανια:p

----------


## teras

> Mε το ζόρι, ντε και καλά, να 'χεις κάτι οπωσδήποτε σοβαρό!
> Βλέπεις παραπάνω την περίπτωση της Ελισάβετ! Ιδια με τη δική σου, με ακόμα πιο έντονα συμπτώματα, η οποία ουσιαστικά δεν είχε τίποτα!
> Δεν βλέπουν να επιβεβαιώνονται και ψάχνουν ..άντε μη πω! 
> Το καλύτερο; Σε προϊδεάζουν πως σίγουρα έχεις κάτι σοβαρό, χωρίς να είναι τεκμηριωμένο και η ζημιά που θα σου κάνει το στρες από την επιπολαιότητα τους, τούς αφήνει παντελώς αδιάφορους.
> Τι να πω...


ναι δεν ειμαι ψυχολογικα καλα. ειμαι τερμα αγχωμενη και δεν φαινεται να τελειωνει γιατι συνεχεια λενε κατι αλλο.αλλα με ποια λογικη η σκληρυνση πχ στη σπονδυλικη θα εδινε θολη οραση?αφου δεν συνδεεται τπτ.

----------


## teras

> ti s ελεγα π δεν ηταν τιποτα?
> 
> περιμενω την σαμπανια:p


ρε συ. να στη στειλω. αλλα μ λενε ισως κρυβεται σε αλλο μερος η σκληρυνση..η το ανευρισμα.δλδ αυτο π εχω...που πρεπει κατι ναχω.. παιζει πολυ γαματο κρυφτο

----------


## nick190813

> ρε συ. να στη στειλω. αλλα μ λενε ισως κρυβεται σε αλλο μερος η σκληρυνση..η το ανευρισμα.δλδ αυτο π εχω...που πρεπει κατι ναχω.. παιζει πολυ γαματο κρυφτο


ma τι πιπες σ λενε αυτοι οι γιατροι? ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΛΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΒΕται ? εχεις κανει ολες τις εξετασεις

σου ειπα τι ειχες....ρωτησα σοβαρο γιατρο.......

----------


## elis

Επειδή είσαι σε άλλη χώρα παίζει να είναι ρατσιστές οι γιατροί

----------


## teras

> ma τι πιπες σ λενε αυτοι οι γιατροι? ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΛΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΒΕται ? εχεις κανει ολες τις εξετασεις
> 
> σου ειπα τι ειχες....ρωτησα σοβαρο γιατρο.......


μουπαν ισως κρυβεται στη σπονδυλικη. χωρις κανενα συμπτωμα βεβαια...κ δεν ξερω η σκληρυνση στη σπονδυλικη πως χτυπαει το ματι το οποιο δεν εχει οπτικη νευριτιδα

----------


## teras

> Επειδή είσαι σε άλλη χώρα παίζει να είναι ρατσιστές οι γιατροί


ειναι. αφου μουπαν.."μην πας ελλαδα.εκει ειστε διαλυμενοι δεν θαχεις φαρμακα για σκληρυνση".

----------


## elis

Εγώ πάντως αυτό που λες το έχω από μικρός ακόμα δεν πέθανα πρώτον κ δεύτερον δεν πάω στο γιατρό γι αυτό έχω και μουδιάσματα σε όλο μου το σώμα και τα έχω είκοσι χρόνια τώρα από εκεί κ πέρα δεν ξέρω

----------


## Stavros

Παίζει αυτό που λες,αλλά είναι σχετικά σπάνιο και θα έδινε συμπτώματα στην κίνηση και όχι στην όραση.
Η Οπτική Νευρίτιδα που φοβούνται οι γιατροί,δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται αν η Mri Εγκεφάλου είναι καθαρή.

----------


## teras

> Παίζει αυτό που λες,αλλά είναι σχετικά σπάνιο και θα έδινε συμπτώματα στην κίνηση και όχι στην όραση.
> Η Οπτική Νευρίτιδα που φοβούνται οι γιατροί,δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται αν η Mri Εγκεφάλου είναι καθαρή.


εκαναν mri ειδικο στα ματια για νευριτιδα κ φλεγμονη κ ηταν καθαρη.

----------


## elisabet

Αντε, μπράβο! Ελα βρε συ, τίποτα δεν έχεις!!!
Για αυτό δεν θέλω να μπλέκω με γιατρούς εγώ, μπορούν να σε τρελάνουν για το τίποτα.
Στη θέση σου θα ερχόμουν Ελλάδα για λίγες μέρες να ηρεμήσω μετά από αυτό το σοκ και θα έβλεπα κι εναν γιατρό εδώ που να εμπιστεύομαι.
Χαλάρωσε και πάρε μερικές μερες διακοπες, τις δικαιούσαι!

----------


## teras

> Αντε, μπράβο! Ελα βρε συ, τίποτα δεν έχεις!!!
> Για αυτό δεν θέλω να μπλέκω με γιατρούς εγώ, μπορούν να σε τρελάνουν για το τίποτα.
> Στη θέση σου θα ερχόμουν Ελλάδα για λίγες μέρες να ηρεμήσω μετά από αυτό το σοκ και θα έβλεπα κι εναν γιατρό εδώ που να εμπιστεύομαι.
> Χαλάρωσε και πάρε μερικές μερες διακοπες, τις δικαιούσαι!


αχ διακοπες!! δεν μπορω ακομα να παρω καθως ειμαι νεα στη δουλεια και δεν δικαιουμαι. αλλα μπορω να παω κανα σπα η κανα σκ καπου :p πραγματικα..οπως υο ειπες σοκ. δεν μπορω ακομα να συνελθω!

----------


## elisabet

> αχ διακοπες!! δεν μπορω ακομα να παρω καθως ειμαι νεα στη δουλεια και δεν δικαιουμαι. αλλα μπορω να παω κανα σπα η κανα σκ καπου :p πραγματικα..οπως υο ειπες σοκ. δεν μπορω ακομα να συνελθω!


Σε καταλαβαίνω... περασα πρόσφατα ένα τέτοιο σοκ απο γιατρούς για άλλο θέμα και μέχρι να βγουν οι εξετάσεις μόνο την διαθήκη μου δεν έκανα!
Σπα.... ωραία ιδέα! Αλλά θα προτιμούσα το σκ κάπου...άντε πήγαινε να χαλαρώσεις :)

----------


## teras

> Σε καταλαβαίνω... περασα πρόσφατα ένα τέτοιο σοκ απο γιατρούς για άλλο θέμα και μέχρι να βγουν οι εξετάσεις μόνο την διαθήκη μου δεν έκανα!
> Σπα.... ωραία ιδέα! Αλλά θα προτιμούσα το σκ κάπου...άντε πήγαινε να χαλαρώσεις :)


βασικα πηγα σε οπτικο και μουπε εχω λιγη μυωπια και το ματι μου δεν παραγει δακρυ. κανει δεκα δευτερα λεει να παραχθει υγρο.......πιο λογικο απο ανευρισμα ακουγεται.......... ναι διακοπες...ποπο τι μακρυνο ονειρο. προς πασχα το βλεπω διοτι εδωσα σημερα τα μαλλιοκεφαλα μου για γυαλια παλι

----------


## elis

Τι τα θες τα γυαλιά ο έρωτας είναι τυφλός

----------


## teras

> Τι τα θες τα γυαλιά ο έρωτας είναι τυφλός


ερωτευομαι πολυ δυσκολα, οποτε προς το παρον ας κρατησω την οραση μου

----------


## elis

Πιο πιθανό να ερωτευτείς παρά να παθεισ όλα αυτά που λες

----------


## teras

> Πιο πιθανό να ερωτευτείς παρά να παθεισ όλα αυτά που λες


μην το λες σε μενα. οι γιατροι μου ταπαν.

----------


## elis

Μάλλον είναι ρατσιστές αλλά τέλος πάντων εσύ μη τους δίνεις κ πολύ σημασια

----------


## teras

> Μάλλον είναι ρατσιστές αλλά τέλος πάντων εσύ μη τους δίνεις κ πολύ σημασια


ειναι μη επαγγελματιες. δεν μπορουν να πετανε ετσι σοβαρες διαγνωσεις με ολες τις εξετασεις καλες. απογοητευτηκα πολυ. με πειραξε. ακομα ταραγμενη ειμαι

----------


## nick190813

τερας περιμενω την σαμπανιαααααααααααααα....

θελω να λουστω χαχαχαχαχααχ
στα ελεγα δεν στα ελεγα και για τα δακρυα σ ειπα......ρε σε ολα μεσα επεσα?

ΚΑΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ για να με ευχαριστησεις:p

----------


## teras

> τερας περιμενω την σαμπανιαααααααααααααα....
> 
> θελω να λουστω χαχαχαχαχααχ
> στα ελεγα δεν στα ελεγα και για τα δακρυα σ ειπα......ρε σε ολα μεσα επεσα?
> 
> ΚΑΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ για να με ευχαριστησεις:p


αν περιμενεις τη σαμπανια να λουστεις να ξες θα φευγουν ολοι απο διπλα σου στο λεωφοριο :P 
δωσε καμια διεθυνση να σου στειλω κανα παστουρμα η κανα εκλερ

----------


## nick190813

> αν περιμενεις τη σαμπανια να λουστεις να ξες θα φευγουν ολοι απο διπλα σου στο λεωφοριο :P 
> δωσε καμια διεθυνση να σου στειλω κανα παστουρμα η κανα εκλερ


χαχαχααχ τωρα σε καμια ωρα θα παω για μπανιο και ετοιμαστω οποτε θα φυγει και η βρωμα αλλα ελεγα μπας και γινοταν με σαμπανια η δουλεια :p

επισης δεν παω με λεωφοριο εχω αμαξι:p

με παστουρμα δλδ θα με φτιάξεις? τα γλυκα τα εκοψα 

ωραια αντε στειλε μ κατι αλλο.....τι καλο εχει η αγγλια?
ελα πλακα κανω η αγαπη σου μου φτανει:p;)

----------


## teras

> χαχαχααχ τωρα σε καμια ωρα θα παω για μπανιο και ετοιμαστω οποτε θα φυγει και η βρωμα αλλα ελεγα μπας και γινοταν με σαμπανια η δουλεια :p
> 
> επισης δεν παω με λεωφοριο εχω αμαξι:p
> 
> με παστουρμα δλδ θα με φτιάξεις? τα γλυκα τα εκοψα 
> 
> ωραια αντε στειλε μ κατι αλλο.....τι καλο εχει η αγγλια?
> ελα πλακα κανω η αγαπη σου μου φτανει:p;)


η αγγλια δεν βγαζει τπτ καλο! μονο μισθους μεχρι να βρουμε κατι ελλαδα (προς το 2040...)

----------


## nick190813

> η αγγλια δεν βγαζει τπτ καλο! μονο μισθους μεχρι να βρουμε κατι ελλαδα (προς το 2040...)


ελλαδαρα 4ever ...

δεν την αφηνω με τπτ....
εγω λεω να ερθεις γκαζι σημερα να τα πιουμε :p

----------


## teras

> ελλαδαρα 4ever ...
> 
> δεν την αφηνω με τπτ....
> εγω λεω να ερθεις γκαζι σημερα να τα πιουμε :p


ε δεν την αφηνεις γιατι εχεις δουλεια, χαιρω πολυ :P

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> η αγγλια δεν βγαζει τπτ καλο! μονο μισθους μεχρι να βρουμε κατι ελλαδα (προς το 2040...)


Αγγλία?Στο βροχερό Λονδίνο?:Ρ

----------


## teras

> Αγγλία?Στο βροχερό Λονδίνο?:Ρ


χειροτερα. birmingham

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> χειροτερα. birmingham


Θαρρώ πως είναι η 2η μεγαλύτερη πόλη της Αγγλίας?

----------


## nick190813

> ε δεν την αφηνεις γιατι εχεις δουλεια, χαιρω πολυ :P


δεν εχω δουλεια:p

αλλα και να χρειαζομουν δουλεια παλι δεν θα την αφηνα...

αχ ελλαδα σ'αγαπω -παπαζογλου....αφιερωμενο σ εσενα ;)

----------


## teras

> Θαρρώ πως είναι η 2η μεγαλύτερη πόλη της Αγγλίας?


ναι. και ασχημη επισης.

----------


## teras

> δεν εχω δουλεια:p
> 
> αλλα και να χρειαζομουν δουλεια παλι δεν θα την αφηνα...
> 
> αχ ελλαδα σ'αγαπω -παπαζογλου....αφιερωμενο σ εσενα ;)


disturbed - sound of silence για σενα :P

----------


## nick190813

> disturbed - sound of silence για σενα :P


δλδ θες να σιωπησω?:rolleyes:

δεκτον αυτο ειναι το τελευταιο μηνυμα μ προσ εσενα:p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ναι. και ασχημη επισης.


Oh!That sounds awfully harsh!:p

----------


## teras

> δλδ θες να σιωπησω?:rolleyes:
> 
> δεκτον αυτο ειναι το τελευταιο μηνυμα μ προσ εσενα:p


μα δεν ακουγεσαι καν σαν ηχος, οποτε δεν μπορεις ουσιαστικα να σιωπησεις :P

----------


## teras

update: τελικα μου ειπαν πως εχω χρονια αποφρακτικη νοσο πνευμονων. απτο καλο στο καλυτερο. θα πεθανω μεστα φλεματα νεα.

----------


## nick190813

> update: τελικα μου ειπαν πως εχω χρονια αποφρακτικη νοσο πνευμονων. απτο καλο στο καλυτερο. θα πεθανω μεστα φλεματα νεα.


παλι εσυ εδω ρε, δεν σου ειπα να μην ξαναμπεις?:p

ελα αυτο δεν ειναι τπτ...χαλαρωσε...καπνιζεις?

----------


## teras

> παλι εσυ εδω ρε, δεν σου ειπα να μην ξαναμπεις?:p
> 
> ελα αυτο δεν ειναι τπτ...χαλαρωσε...καπνιζεις?


χαχα. δεν αντεξα να μην πω τον πονο μου! οχι δεν καπνιζω. ουτε κανεις εχει στο σοι μου. ουτε τπτ. απλα αποφασισε να βγει σε μενα. εκανα το λαθος κ το γκουγκλαρα...εχω δεν εχω αλλα 10 χρονια οπως τα λεει το γκουγκλ. παντως κανενα συμπτωμα δεν εχω.

----------


## nick190813

> χαχα. δεν αντεξα να μην πω τον πονο μου! οχι δεν καπνιζω. ουτε κανεις εχει στο σοι μου. ουτε τπτ. απλα αποφασισε να βγει σε μενα. εκανα το λαθος κ το γκουγκλαρα...εχω δεν εχω αλλα 10 χρονια οπως τα λεει το γκουγκλ. παντως κανενα συμπτωμα δεν εχω.


ασε μωρη που εχεις δεν εχεις...αστα σαπια.....δεν ειναι τπτ:p

ηξερα μονο οι καπνιστες το εχουν

----------


## teras

> ασε μωρη που εχεις δεν εχεις...αστα σαπια.....δεν ειναι τπτ:p
> 
> ηξερα μονο οι καπνιστες το εχουν


κ γω αλλα μ παν οτι τυχαινει και σε αλλους. τι δεν ειναι τπτ.σε δεκα 20 χρονια δεν θα βγαινω απτο κρεβατι θαμαι ανυμπορη με μασκα οξυγονου

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Καλησπέρα ! Η μητέρα μου είχε ΧΑΠ για πάρα πολλά χρόνια. Δεν ήταν καπνίστρια, ούτε κανείς κάπνιζε σπίτι μας. Το είχε πάθει από πολύ νέα επειδή είχε περάσει φυματιώδη αδενοπάθεια στα 12. Την ασθένεια θα πρέπει να την είχε από τα 20 γιατί μου έλεγε οτι από τότε ένιωθε οτι δεν της φτάνει το οξυγόνο όταν βρισκόταν σε ένα κλειστό για ώρες δωμάτιο. Επίσης, πάντα είχε μεγάλο πρόβλημα σε χώρο που κάπνιζαν, δεν μπορούσε να σταθεί. Η μητέρα μου πέθανε στα 64 από καρκίνο στο πάγκρεας (άσχετο). Τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια έβαζε μάακα μόνο στον ύπνο της και αυτό όχι επειδή αισθανόταν δύσπνοια αλλά επειδή βρήκαν οι γιατροί σε μια εξέταση οτι έχει διαστήματα με άπνοιες στην διάρκεια του ύπνου της και ξυπνούσε με πονοκέφαλο. Τέλος πάντων, θέλω να πω οτι δεν είχε κανένα ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο πρόβλημα με αυτό, απλά πρόσεχε πάντα μην κρυώσει και ταλαιπωρήσει τους πνεύμονες και εκανε πάντα το εμβόλιο της γρίπης.
Αλλά, βρε πουλάκι μου, δεν έρχεσαι εδώ να επαναλάβεις την εξέταση, ή τουλάχιστον πήγαινε εκεί σε ένα άλλο ιατρικό κέντρο, πάρε και μια δεύτερη γνώμη. Σώνει και καλά να σε βγάλουν άρρωστη!
Όσο γι αυτό με το μάτι, εμένα μου έχει τύχει τρεις φορές αυτό το πράγμα, μετά από παρακολούθηση στο p.c. το βράδυ με σβηστά φώτα. Εγώ το κατάλαβα κι από μόνη μου, δεν πανικοβλήθηκα αλλά για καλό και για κακό πήγα στον οφθαλμίατρο την άλλη μερα και μου επιβεβαίωσε οτι το ένα μάτι μου δεν υγραινόταν όσο έπρεπε και γιατί στον υπολογιστή το βλέμα καθηλώνεται και τα μάτια δεν κάνουν τόσο συχνά την αντανακλαστική κίνηση άνοιξε-κλείσε. Τόσο δύσκολο ήταν να το καταλάβουν αυτοί οι γιατροί; Θέλω να πω γιατί το μυαλό τους δεν πήγε πρώτα στο πιο απλό και μετά στο πιο σύνθετο; Κοινή λογική βρε παιδί μου!
Μην ανησυχείς και πολύ και ξαναψάξτο το θέμα.

----------


## teras

> Καλησπέρα ! Η μητέρα μου είχε ΧΑΠ για πάρα πολλά χρόνια. Δεν ήταν καπνίστρια, ούτε κανείς κάπνιζε σπίτι μας. Το είχε πάθει από πολύ νέα επειδή είχε περάσει φυματιώδη αδενοπάθεια στα 12. Την ασθένεια θα πρέπει να την είχε από τα 20 γιατί μου έλεγε οτι από τότε ένιωθε οτι δεν της φτάνει το οξυγόνο όταν βρισκόταν σε ένα κλειστό για ώρες δωμάτιο. Επίσης, πάντα είχε μεγάλο πρόβλημα σε χώρο που κάπνιζαν, δεν μπορούσε να σταθεί. Η μητέρα μου πέθανε στα 64 από καρκίνο στο πάγκρεας (άσχετο). Τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια έβαζε μάακα μόνο στον ύπνο της και αυτό όχι επειδή αισθανόταν δύσπνοια αλλά επειδή βρήκαν οι γιατροί σε μια εξέταση οτι έχει διαστήματα με άπνοιες στην διάρκεια του ύπνου της και ξυπνούσε με πονοκέφαλο. Τέλος πάντων, θέλω να πω οτι δεν είχε κανένα ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο πρόβλημα με αυτό, απλά πρόσεχε πάντα μην κρυώσει και ταλαιπωρήσει τους πνεύμονες και εκανε πάντα το εμβόλιο της γρίπης.
> Αλλά, βρε πουλάκι μου, δεν έρχεσαι εδώ να επαναλάβεις την εξέταση, ή τουλάχιστον πήγαινε εκεί σε ένα άλλο ιατρικό κέντρο, πάρε και μια δεύτερη γνώμη. Σώνει και καλά να σε βγάλουν άρρωστη!
> Όσο γι αυτό με το μάτι, εμένα μου έχει τύχει τρεις φορές αυτό το πράγμα, μετά από παρακολούθηση στο p.c. το βράδυ με σβηστά φώτα. Εγώ το κατάλαβα κι από μόνη μου, δεν πανικοβλήθηκα αλλά για καλό και για κακό πήγα στον οφθαλμίατρο την άλλη μερα και μου επιβεβαίωσε οτι το ένα μάτι μου δεν υγραινόταν όσο έπρεπε και γιατί στον υπολογιστή το βλέμα καθηλώνεται και τα μάτια δεν κάνουν τόσο συχνά την αντανακλαστική κίνηση άνοιξε-κλείσε. Τόσο δύσκολο ήταν να το καταλάβουν αυτοί οι γιατροί; Θέλω να πω γιατί το μυαλό τους δεν πήγε πρώτα στο πιο απλό και μετά στο πιο σύνθετο; Κοινή λογική βρε παιδί μου!
> Μην ανησυχείς και πολύ και ξαναψάξτο το θέμα.


καταρχας λυπαμαι πολυ για τη μαμα σου. ειναι ενθαρρυντικο να ακουω πως εζησε 40 και χρονια με αυτο. γιατι εκανα το λαθςο και το γκουγκλαρα και ειδα κατι για 5 χρονια προσδοκιμο και δεν συμαζευετε. οι υπολοιπες εξετασεις που κανανε, ακροασθηκα σπιρομετρηση, digital xray κτλ ειναι καλα. οποτε ελπιζω πως ακομα ειμαι στην αρχη. αλλα επειδη εχω κουραστει και με το προηγουμενο ειμαι φρικαρισμενη. τους ρωτουσα..μηπως ρε γιατροι απλα το ματι κουραστηκε? και επεμεναν πως οχι. προφανως ειναι ηλιθιοι η ηταν κυκλωμα να βγαλουν λεφτα. τελικα ηταν και μενα οτι δεν ειχε υγρο το ματι κ εκανε μυωπια.
μου ειπαν για το εμφυσημα πως δεν μπορει ναναι κατι αλλο. γιατι ξαναρωτησα..μηπως φαινεται σαν εμφυσημα αλλα ειναι κατι αλλο? και επιμενουν πως οχι. οποτε πρεπει να δεχτω τη διαγνωση. απλα μου ειναι δυσκολο. η πρωτη σκεψη μου ηταν διαθηκη. ευτυχως εχω κοψει το καπνισμα και δεν μου λειπει

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Πάντως τώρα πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις, έτσι ή αλλιώς, και κάποια στιγμή πήγαινε την εξέταση να την δει και κανένας άλλος γιατρός ή επανάλαβέ την. 
Να σου πω οτι και ένας πρώτος εξάδελφος έχει ΧΑΠ (αυτός ήταν πολλά χρόνια καπνιστής) και διαγνώστηκε κάπως αργά, λίγο προχωρημένη κατάσταση. Εν τούτοις, είναι πέντε χρόνια που έχει την πάθηση και είναι σε στάσιμη κατάσταση. Απλώς, επειδή είναι προχωρημένη η νόσος, το βράδυ κοιμάται με μάσκα αλλά δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα στις δραστηριότητές του, κάνει ό,τι έκανε και πριν. 
Βασικά, αυτή η μάσκα είναι μια ηλεκτρική συσκευή (μικρή σχετικά) που στέλνει αέρα μέσα από δύο σωληνάκια που προσαρμόζονται στην μύτη. Κάθε φορά που ο αισθητήρας της αντιλαμβάνεται οτι δεν αναπνέεις καλά στον ύπνο σου στέλνει αέρα και έτσι αναπνέεις κανονικά. Η μητέρα μου δεν την φόραγε και κάθε βράδυ, απλά αν είχε 3 ή περισσότερες μέρες να την βάλει μετά ξυπνούσε με πονοκέφαλο επειδή δεν οξυγονονόταν ο εγκέφαλος από τις νυκτερινές άπνοιες, ή σηκωνόταν το πρωί και ένοιωθε κούραση. Θέλω να πω οτι δεν ένοιωθε κάτι ιδιαίτερο χωρίς την συσκευή, δεν ένοιωθε οτι δεν μπορούσε να αναπνεύσει χωρίς αυτήν. Και την έπαιρνε και στα ταξίδια όταν ήταν περισσότερο από 3-4 μέρες.
Αν τελικά έχεις ΧΑΠ αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι τα κρυώματα και οι διάφορες γρίπες με βήχα γιατί στην ΧΑΠ, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ό,τι ταλαιπωρεί τους πνεύμονες χειροτερεύει την ΧΑΠ. Να σου πω όμως οτι πιστεύω οτι μπορεί και να είναι λάθος η διάγνωση.

----------


## teras

> Πάντως τώρα πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις, έτσι ή αλλιώς, και κάποια στιγμή πήγαινε την εξέταση να την δει και κανένας άλλος γιατρός ή επανάλαβέ την. 
> Να σου πω οτι και ένας πρώτος εξάδελφος έχει ΧΑΠ (αυτός ήταν πολλά χρόνια καπνιστής) και διαγνώστηκε κάπως αργά, λίγο προχωρημένη κατάσταση. Εν τούτοις, είναι πέντε χρόνια που έχει την πάθηση και είναι σε στάσιμη κατάσταση. Απλώς, επειδή είναι προχωρημένη η νόσος, το βράδυ κοιμάται με μάσκα αλλά δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα στις δραστηριότητές του, κάνει ό,τι έκανε και πριν. 
> Βασικά, αυτή η μάσκα είναι μια ηλεκτρική συσκευή (μικρή σχετικά) που στέλνει αέρα μέσα από δύο σωληνάκια που προσαρμόζονται στην μύτη. Κάθε φορά που ο αισθητήρας της αντιλαμβάνεται οτι δεν αναπνέεις καλά στον ύπνο σου στέλνει αέρα και έτσι αναπνέεις κανονικά. Η μητέρα μου δεν την φόραγε και κάθε βράδυ, απλά αν είχε 3 ή περισσότερες μέρες να την βάλει μετά ξυπνούσε με πονοκέφαλο επειδή δεν οξυγονονόταν ο εγκέφαλος από τις νυκτερινές άπνοιες, ή σηκωνόταν το πρωί και ένοιωθε κούραση. Θέλω να πω οτι δεν ένοιωθε κάτι ιδιαίτερο χωρίς την συσκευή, δεν ένοιωθε οτι δεν μπορούσε να αναπνεύσει χωρίς αυτήν. Και την έπαιρνε και στα ταξίδια όταν ήταν περισσότερο από 3-4 μέρες.
> Αν τελικά έχεις ΧΑΠ αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι τα κρυώματα και οι διάφορες γρίπες με βήχα γιατί στην ΧΑΠ, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ό,τι ταλαιπωρεί τους πνεύμονες χειροτερεύει την ΧΑΠ. Να σου πω όμως οτι πιστεύω οτι μπορεί και να είναι λάθος η διάγνωση.


δεν εχω κανενα συμπτωμα παντως. οποτε ελπιζω αν ειναι αυτο ναναι πολυ αρχη. το μονο που περασα απο αρρωστια ηταν μια ελαφρυα πνευμονια. μου ειπαν κατι για scar tissue βεβαια το γκουγκλαρα :p κ γραφει απο εμφυσημα ως και κρυωμα να τοχει κανει αυτο. παραιτηθηκα σημερα για ναρθω ελλαδα για εξετασεις τον μαρτη. φοβαμαι πως αυτο ειναι γιατι διαβασα πως δεν μοιαζει με τπτ αλλο στην εξςταση :( αλλα ελπιζω στο οτι δεν ςχω συμπτωματα πω; θα προλαβω να ζησω καμια εικοσαετια

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Μόνο εικοσαετία; Μια χαρά θα σαι, ξέχασέ το! Ακόμη κι αν έχεις ΧΑΠ, θα προσέχεις λίγο και όλα θα πάνε καλά. 
Αλλά, αφού θα έρθεις Ελλάδα την Άνοιξη ξανακάνε την εξέταση γιατί μπορεί και να μην έγινε και σωστά. Γιατί μου κάνει εντύπωση που λες οτι δεν έχεις συμπτώματα. Η μητέρα μου π.χ. και ο εξάδελφός μου είχαν συμπτώματα, πρωινούς πονοκεφάλους, δυσφορία σε κλειστούς χώρους, αίσθημα οτι δεν σου φτάνει η αναπνοή που παίρνεις και ο εξάδελφός μου είχε και κάτι σαν άσθμα. Αυτός κάπνιζε όμως και 35 χρόνια σαν φουγάρο και η μητέρα μου είχε περάσει φυματιώδη αδενοπάθεια και είχε φτάσει στον θάνατο, δικαιολογείται δηλαδή. Εσύ πότε πρόλαβες και έπαθες ΧΑΠ, τόσο μικρή και χωρίς να έσεις αρρωστήσει σοβαρά; Από μια απλή μικρή πνευμονία;
Άλλη μια περίπτωση που ξέρω είναι ο πατέρας μια φίλης μου που πέθανε από ΧΑΠ 73 χρονών, 50 χρόνια καπνιστής. Και μια τελευταία περίπτωση, ο πατέρας της γειτόνισσάς μου που μένει στον κάτω όροφο από εμάς, που έχει ΧΑΠ, είναι 78 ετών και το έπαθε από κάποια υποτροπή σοβαρής ασθένειας των πνευμόνων, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αλριβώς τί και λεπτομέρειες.
Τέλος πάντων, δεν είμαι και γιατρός αλλά μου φαίνεται οτι τελικά να δεις, μια χαρά θα είσαι, μην ανησυχείς. Καλά κάνεις κι έρχεσαι τον Μάρτιο, θα είναι και Άνοιξη, χαρά Θεού! Να δεις πώς θ αλλάξει η ψυχολογία σου!

----------


## teras

σεευχαριστω για τα ενθαρρυντικα σου λογια. μου ακροασθηκαν τα πνευμονια και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι τελειως νορμαλ. οποτε μουπαν πως το εμφυσημα ειναι μαλλον πολυ αρχικο ακομα και ισως ειναι γεννετικο...η αληθεια ειναι πως εχω περασει τις τελευταιες νυχτες κλαιγοντας και ξυπναω να δω αν αναπνεω ακομα. ειμαι σε τοσο ασχημη φαση που μονο μετρα για το φερετρο δεν μου εχω παρει. 
οποτε καλυτερα να ερθω να το δω ελλαδα να κανω και ενα διαλειμμα.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Έτσι μπράβο! Να δεις που όταν εκτιμηθεί πλήρως η κατάσταση θα καταλάβεις οτι δεν πρέπει να ανησυχείς καθόλου γι αυτό. Είναι τόσο αρχικό που μπορεί να είναι ουσιαστικά μια προδιάθεση. Και να δεις που ίσως στο τέλος να φανεί οτι δεν έχεις τίποτα, ή ίσως να είναι ένα υπόλειμμα της ελαφριάς πνευμονίας και τίποτα παραπάνω. 
Μα κι αυτοί οι γιατροί τί έκαναν τώρα; Σε αναστάτωσαν και σε απορρύθμισαν τελείως ψυχολογικά και πρακτικά με τις διαγνώσεις τους! Σε έκαναν άνω κάτω.
Άντε, όλα θα πάνε καλά από δω και πέρα, ξέχνα το!

----------


## teras

μονο με αναστατωσαν?με ηρεμηστικα επιβιωνω μεχρι ναρθω! μουπαν πως εχω κατι γεννετικο κ αν τοχω απλα την εκατσα. γενοκα δν μ παν τιποτα θετικο. μονο τι ξυλο στο φερετρο να αγορασω δεν μου ειπαν

----------


## anxious4ever

> Σωστά στα είπαν.Στο Ισχαιμικό όπου η συμπτωματολογία διαρκεί <1 ώρας,η περιοχή επαναιματώνεται και δεν αφήνει υπολειμματική απεικονιστική βλάβη σε ποσοστό 80%.
> Στην περίπτωση την δική σου όπου η συμπτωματολογία κράτησε περίπου 15 λεπτά οι πιθανότητες είναι συντριπτικά υπέρ σου όχι μόνο να μην έχεις κάτι το σοβαρό αλλά να μην έχει μείνει και βλαβίτσα στην MRI.


Ποσα ισχαιμικα εχουμε περασει κ δεν το ξερουμε ασε!!
λοιπον θα σου πω τι εχω παθει εγω!!! ειμαι στο χωριο μου στο εξοχικο μου, εχω ΓΑΔ κ εχω αγχος, η ωρα ειναι 6 το πρωι κ ξυπναω μεσα στο στρες..ολοι κοιμουνται κ γω νιωθω απαισια, διανυω δλδ πειροδο στρες κ δεν νιωθω γενικα καλα.
Λεω, αφου ξυπνησα τοσο νωρις ας βγω στην βεραντα να κανω ενα τσιγαρο..
βγαινω βεραντα κ αναβω το τσιγαρο μου κ καθομαι...καποια στιγμη πεφτει ο αναπτηρας κ σκυβω ελαχιστα καθιστη να τον σηκωσω, σηκωνομαι κ παρατηρω οτι δεν βλεπω απο το ενα ματι...το τριβω..τιποτα..εξακολουθω να μην βλεπω απο το αριστερο ματι..
αυτο για αρκετα λεπτα..δλδ πειρπου για 5 λεπτα δεν βλεπω τιποτα, δεν πανικοβαλλομαι το αφηνω να υπαρχει, το ξανατριβω εξακολουθω να μην βλεπω, ομως τιποτα ετσι?μηδεν σκοταδι! απο το ενα ματι...
το ανοιγοκλεινω ακομα τιποτα...μετα απο λιγο επανερχεται κανονικα η οραση..
δεν ξαναεδωσα ποτε σημασια, δεν πηγα γιατρο ποτε(ο STAVROS με ξερει οτι εγω για να παω γιατρο πρεπει πρωτα να πεθανω κ μετα θα παω, ευχομαι μη με κραξει..χααχαχ) γι αυτο κ δεν μου ξαναπαρουσιαστηκε ποτε κ πανε περιπου 3 χρονια..
δεν εμαθα ποτε τι ηταν..δεν το εψαξα πουθενα..ουτε καν στο νετ..δεν ξερω γιατι..πιθανον ξεχαστηκα γιατι ειχα αλλα στο μυαλο μου..

----------


## anxious4ever

> μονο με αναστατωσαν?με ηρεμηστικα επιβιωνω μεχρι ναρθω! μουπαν πως εχω κατι γεννετικο κ αν τοχω απλα την εκατσα. γενοκα δν μ παν τιποτα θετικο. μονο τι ξυλο στο φερετρο να αγορασω δεν μου ειπαν


χαααχ! καλα κ αυτοι ρε παιδι μου τι καθονται κ λενε???μηπως ειναι υποχονδριοι γιατροι??αχαχ!

----------


## teras

> χαααχ! καλα κ αυτοι ρε παιδι μου τι καθονται κ λενε???μηπως ειναι υποχονδριοι γιατροι??αχαχ!


καθε πρωι τρεχω να προλαβω το μετρο..διοτι παντα αργω. αρα υποθετω πως αφου το προλαβαινω το μετρο... θα ζησω καμια 30χρονια ακομα. αλλιως να ψαξω που κανουν ευθανασιες

----------


## akis1

εγώ που έχω σφίξιμο σε όλο το κεφάλι και δυνατό πονοκέφαλο αλλα και θολούρα στα ματια ακόμα και αλλοίωση τις όρασης... σε σημείο να μην μπορώ να δω από το ένα μάτι καθόλου... πήγα σε γιατρούς νευρολόγους.. και ούτε μαγνητική δεν μου γραφει κανένας και είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι κάτι σοβαρό... αλλα πλέον κουράστηκα σταμάτησα να το σκέφτομαι..... 

ο τρόμος με έχει κυριεύσει να σκέφτομαι τα χειρότερα ότι έχω κάτι στο κεφάλι...! και όλοι να μου λένε δεν έχεις τίποτα... μα πως? θέλω να κάνω μαγνητική και δεν μου γραφει κανένας επειδή είχα κάνει το 2011 ναι αλλα τώρα έχουμε 2017 που ξέρω εγώ τι συμβαίνει τώρα....

----------


## mnimonio is back

> καλησπερα, ειμαι 28 και υγειης. νομιζω δλδ. προχτες θαμπωσε για κανα τεταρτο η οραση μου απτο ενα ματι. πηγα επειγοντα και μου λενε εγκεφαλικο ανευρισμα η σκληρυνση. η αξονικη ηταν καθαρη, τωρα μενει η μαγνητικη. οι εξετασεις αιματος καθαρες αλλα ακομα επιμενουν και για εγκεφαλικο και για ανευρισμα. με ηλεξε οφθαλμιατρος για οπτικο νευρο και ηταν οκ.
> εχει κανεις εμπειρια με παρομοιο συμπτωμα? εκανα το λαθος και εψαξα στο ιντερνετ. φοβαμαι πολυ μην ειναι σκληρυνση. πριν 3χρονια παντως σιγουρα δεν ειχα καθως ειχα κανει μαγνητικη για αλλο λογο.


Ωρε ποιο νοσοκομειο ειναι αυτο; χαχαχαχα μονο rest in peace δεν σου ειπαν! Ημαρτον........

----------


## teras

> Ποσα ισχαιμικα εχουμε περασει κ δεν το ξερουμε ασε!!
> λοιπον θα σου πω τι εχω παθει εγω!!! ειμαι στο χωριο μου στο εξοχικο μου, εχω ΓΑΔ κ εχω αγχος, η ωρα ειναι 6 το πρωι κ ξυπναω μεσα στο στρες..ολοι κοιμουνται κ γω νιωθω απαισια, διανυω δλδ πειροδο στρες κ δεν νιωθω γενικα καλα.
> Λεω, αφου ξυπνησα τοσο νωρις ας βγω στην βεραντα να κανω ενα τσιγαρο..
> βγαινω βεραντα κ αναβω το τσιγαρο μου κ καθομαι...καποια στιγμη πεφτει ο αναπτηρας κ σκυβω ελαχιστα καθιστη να τον σηκωσω, σηκωνομαι κ παρατηρω οτι δεν βλεπω απο το ενα ματι...το τριβω..τιποτα..εξακολουθω να μην βλεπω απο το αριστερο ματι..
> αυτο για αρκετα λεπτα..δλδ πειρπου για 5 λεπτα δεν βλεπω τιποτα, δεν πανικοβαλλομαι το αφηνω να υπαρχει, το ξανατριβω εξακολουθω να μην βλεπω, ομως τιποτα ετσι?μηδεν σκοταδι! απο το ενα ματι...
> το ανοιγοκλεινω ακομα τιποτα...μετα απο λιγο επανερχεται κανονικα η οραση..
> δεν ξαναεδωσα ποτε σημασια, δεν πηγα γιατρο ποτε(ο STAVROS με ξερει οτι εγω για να παω γιατρο πρεπει πρωτα να πεθανω κ μετα θα παω, ευχομαι μη με κραξει..χααχαχ) γι αυτο κ δεν μου ξαναπαρουσιαστηκε ποτε κ πανε περιπου 3 χρονια..
> δεν εμαθα ποτε τι ηταν..δεν το εψαξα πουθενα..ουτε καν στο νετ..δεν ξερω γιατι..πιθανον ξεχαστηκα γιατι ειχα αλλα στο μυαλο μου..


οι ελληνες μου ειπαν πως εκανα αγγειοσπασμο καπου και θολωσε η οραση. ο αγγειοσπασμος ανευρισμα δεν ειναι?

----------

